# Hilo para la compra venta de productos con bitcoins



## remonster (25 Oct 2013)

En este hilo no se trata de comprar o vender bitcoins si no de comprar o vender productos utilizando bitcoins.

Me permito indicar que el forero guruguru ofrece cítricos. 

Algún ganadero que venda carne o cordero?


Debido a la volatilidad de la cotización ahora mismo, propongo que se puedan poner los precios en euros y la tasa de cambio según el exchange (MtGox, bistamp,etc...)

Para animar e inaugurar el hilo ofrezco 1 maple de oro puro a 1030€ (tasa de cambio de Mtgox) lo cual son ahora mismo (133.78€/btc) 7.70 BTC

1 maple (1ox oro puro) @ 1030 = (ahora) 7.70 BTC








Voy haciendo una lista de tiendas o servicios de foreros que aceptan BTC o LTC:


(indicadme si me olvido a gente)


CoinMap


Metales: remonster, tolomeo, andorrano.

Mandarinas, naranjas, aguacates, chayotes : guruguru

Bombones: "La Casita de los Bombones" ~ La casita de los bombones ~ El delicioso sabor del bombón artesano.

Tratamientos de acupuntura japonesa: "Pablo Villa" (Barcelona)

Disfraces y artículos de fiesta: Violator Tienda de disfraces online para comprar disfraces - Barullo.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Oct 2013)

Lo seguiremos con atencion.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Oct 2013)

Yo me quedo tu sucio oro ) (pero solo para que el hilo empiece a moverse). ¿Cómo me lo envías de una forma segura?

Aunque la verdad es que yo prefiero la plata :S


----------



## tolomeo (25 Oct 2013)

Vendo filarmónica de viena.






En este caso el precio de ahora mismo de andorrano 1026€
Precio bitcoin ahora mismo en btc-e 133,74 €

filármonica ahora, 25/10 a las 11 h, por 7,67 BTC (1026/133,74)

-----------------------------
También hago webs con wordpress (o a medida en php, pero mucho mas curro) a cambio de bitcoins, también social media, y posicionamiento orgánico SEO.

En cada caso dependiendo del trabajo implicado serán más o menos bitcoins.


----------



## remonster (25 Oct 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo me quedo tu sucio oro ) (pero solo para que el hilo empiece a moverse). ¿Cómo me lo envías de una forma segura?
> 
> Aunque la verdad es que yo prefiero la plata :S




Jajajaja....hasta Mojón va a comprar metal!!

Envío asegurado y certificado (a tu cargo  ). Detalles por privado.


----------



## remonster (25 Oct 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> Yo soy fabricante de prendas de vestir de senyora en la zona de valencia y acepto bitcoins.



Genial...nos pones productos o catálogo? 

Tienes tangas sexy? :Baile:


----------



## kilerz (25 Oct 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Genial...nos pones productos o catálogo?
> 
> Tienes tangas sexy? :Baile:



No jajaja , m'as bien pantalones , faldas , blusas y su'eters para senyora de las tallas 42 hasta 64.
No tengo cat'alogo , pero al que est'e interesado le puedo mandar fotos por email.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 11:57 ----------

Tambi'en tengo cigarrillos electr'onicos EGO-T CE4 a 18euros IVA y env'io por mensajer'ia incluido .
Descuentos para pedidos con mayores cantidades.
Cotizaci'on Bitstamp.


----------



## Denaar (25 Oct 2013)

Yo tambien me animo con el tema Bitcoin.

Cambio o vendo 2 BTC por onzas de plata 999 o por euros.

Ofertas por privado. 
Gastos del Envio a mi cuenta como es normal.


----------



## guruguru (25 Oct 2013)

Primero agradecer a Remonster el haber abierto este hilo, que ojala tenga mucho éxito, y agradecer también su apoyo en mi emprendimiento de vender naranjas y mandarinas por btc. 

Esta noche me pasaré para ofrecer mas datos sobre los cítricos.


----------



## guruguru (26 Oct 2013)

Ya estoy de vuelta! 

Pues eso. Tengo campos de naranjos en la comunidad valenciana con diversas variedades de naranjas y mandarinas. Las naranjas no llegaran hasta Diciembre. Ahora es el momento de las mandarinas "mioro". El compañero Sr.Mojón ha sido el primero en probarlas y se lo agradezco mucho. Remonster ya tiene las suyas en casa y por eso también se lo agradezco mucho. 

Los frutos se recolectan el dia anterior o incluso el mismo dia si el envio es por la tarde. Envio 24 horas. Van en cajitas de madera de 15kg. 

Y el precio es 23€ según cotización en btc. 



Pueden comunicarse en este hilo o en privado para cualquier pregunta o pedido.

Gracias!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Oct 2013)

Doy fe de que son de primera calidad. Casi me da un empacho, pero puedo decir con orgullo que me puedo haber comido en una semana exacta unos ocho kilos de las mandarinas yo solito.

Una pregunta, guruguru. ¿Envías a toda España? Es que me gustaría enviar un par de cajas al norte.


----------



## guruguru (27 Oct 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Doy fe de que son de primera calidad. Casi me da un empacho, pero puedo decir con orgullo que me puedo haber comido en una semana exacta unos ocho kilos de las mandarinas yo solito.
> 
> Una pregunta, guruguru. ¿Envías a toda España? Es que me gustaría enviar un par de cajas al norte.



Si, a toda España. No problem.


----------



## vigobay (27 Oct 2013)

Aunque el forero remonster no es santo de mi devoción y tenemos nuestras diferencias he de reconocer que este hilo es una buenísima idea y que nos valdrá para coger el pulso a la economía real con BTC. 

El problema mayor es la volatilidad tan alta que tenemos que hace que los cambios estén variando estos días una barbaridad en cuestión de horas o incluso de minutos.

Pillo sitio!!!


----------



## remonster (31 Oct 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Aunque el forero remonster no es santo de mi devoción y tenemos nuestras diferencias ....



Por mi no hay problema...te ofrezco fumar la pipa de la paz. 


Para animar el tema vendo una kookaburra de 1KG del 2009 como esta:






Es un excelente pisapapeles para tu despacho.

Aquí tenéis precios de tiendas online: 1 Kilo Kookaburra 2014

La vendo a spot+8% ahora mismo 563€ y en bitcoins (Moving Average MtGox) 153 EUR/BTC son 3.685 BTC + gastos de envío.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 09:54 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Doy fe de que son de primera calidad. Casi me da un empacho, pero puedo decir con orgullo que me puedo haber comido en una semana exacta unos ocho kilos de las mandarinas yo solito.
> 
> Una pregunta, guruguru. ¿Envías a toda España? Es que me gustaría enviar un par de cajas al norte.



Doy fé de lo mismo. A mis amigas también les han encantado...y yo diría que son afrodisiacas... A las féminas no les regaléis ni oro, ni flores,...mandarinas de gurguru!!


En breve le voy a encargar otra caja.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2013)

No me gusta esa monedota. Son todo inconvenientes. Cúrratelo más. Desempolva y ofrece a buen precio esos tubos de plata bullion que se pueden guardar en un barreno de tubería de PVC con tapones encolados y enterrarla.

¿Por cierto, a nadie se os ha ocurrido pensar que localbitcoins puede ser una buena plataforma para poder comprar/vender oro por bitcoins? Para aquellos de vosotros a los que os gusta guardar ambos tipos de refugio de valor podría interesaros si queréis ir reequilibrando el portafolio.

Lo digo por el escrow y el sistema de reputación.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Nov 2013)

Estupendo hilo, a ver si se animan mas foreros a poner cosas interesantes.


----------



## Yogur (4 Nov 2013)

Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar bitcoin con poco apalancamiento, esque el único sitio que he visto es de 1:200

pd: vendo servicio de posicioanmiento web a bitcoins


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Nov 2013)

Yogur dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar bitcoin con poco apalancamiento, esque el único sitio que he visto es de 1:200
> 
> pd: vendo servicio de posicioanmiento web a bitcoins



Bitfinex te ofrece un 1:2'5 para apalancarte. Yo he usado esa plataforma y la verdad es que no me ha funcionado mal del todo.

Pero preguntas de ese tipo deben ir al hilo oficial de Bitcoin, por favor, este hilo es para ofrecer bienes y servicios a cambio de ellos.


----------



## remonster (6 Nov 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No me gusta esa monedota. Son todo inconvenientes. Cúrratelo más. Desempolva y ofrece a buen precio esos tubos de plata bullion que se pueden guardar en un barreno de tubería de PVC con tapones encolados y enterrarla.



Ke kapullo...jajaja...desempolvo y veo que ofrezco...

Las mandarinas de gurguru también me han servido en Halloween:





​


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Nov 2013)

Compro onzas de oro Filarmónica me da igual año o lingotes de 1 kg de plata hereaus precintados, pago integro en BTC.

Espeto ofertas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Compro onzas de oro Filarmónica me da igual año o lingotes de 1 kg de plata hereaus precintados, pago integro en BTC.
> 
> Espeto ofertas.



A la espera de mas ofertas

Por privado o en este hilo

Solo en lo arriba citado, el resto de MP no me interesa por ahora...


----------



## remonster (11 Nov 2013)

Algún forero con tienda de informática?


----------



## remonster (11 Nov 2013)

Los aguacates de guruguru excelentes!!

No sé...igual me saben tan buenos al pagarlos con bitcoins!


----------



## remonster (11 Nov 2013)

Alguno ha probado a comprarles un jamón con bitcoins? Me está tentando....

Jamon de Bellota. Comprar Jamon de Bellota en oferta - Jamon de Jabugo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Alguno ha probado a comprarles un jamón con bitcoins? Me está tentando....
> 
> Jamon de Bellota. Comprar Jamon de Bellota en oferta - Jamon de Jabugo



Guau que buena pinta. ¿Oye remonster, de dónde sacas los links a comercios que acepten bitcoins?


----------



## remonster (12 Nov 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Guau que buena pinta. ¿Oye remonster, de dónde sacas los links a comercios que acepten bitcoins?



Había visto la noticia hace un tiempo y googlee "jamon+bitcoin"


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Alguno ha probado a comprarles un jamón con bitcoins? Me está tentando....
> 
> Jamon de Bellota. Comprar Jamon de Bellota en oferta - Jamon de Jabugo



Gracias eternas...podría ser un lema mítico...un bitcoin, un jamon.


----------



## romanrdgz (13 Nov 2013)

La verdad que hay mucho pionero, y mucho defensor del Bitcoin como moneda para el uso y no para especulación, pero he sido por el momento incapaz de encontrar lo siguiente:

*Dónde comprar la PlayStation 4 con bitcoins*

En España ya me habría parecido raro encontrar nada, pero es que en el resto del mundo tampoco he encontrado gran cosa. Únicamente esta web (CoinDays) parece vender electrónica y aceptar pagos con BTC. Pero parece ser USA, y la necesitaría comprar PAL.

Entiendo que pequeños comercios no pueden competir con los descuentos de grandes como FNAC o similar, pero si aceptasen el pago con BTC podrían ofrecer un precio bastante ventajoso, ya que entiendo que se ahorrarían muchos impuestos. 

No sé, me parece un sitio interesante dónde hacer negocio. Lástima que nadie se haya animado


----------



## demokratos (13 Nov 2013)

Animemos esto...

Ofrezco cigarrillos electrónico ego-T, modelo normal y grande, con vaporizador y cargador USB:





El grande por 25 euros y el pequeño por 20 euros, más gastos de envío.

(a cambio de bitcoinaverage.com, ahora mismo 1BTC=300€, es decir que salen por 67 mBTC y 84 mBTC)

Si encontráis más baratos me lo decís. 

Unidades limitadas.


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Nov 2013)

Muy buenas!!!!

Estrenando nueva forma de pago.

Se acepta BitCoin.

Un saludo


----------



## remonster (13 Nov 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Muy buenas!!!!
> 
> Estrenando nueva forma de pago.
> 
> ...




Muy bueno!

Qué cambio aplicas?


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Muy bueno!
> 
> Qué cambio aplicas?



Por ahora no cargamos nada más que el cambio "oficial" aunque iremos viendo como funciona.


----------



## remonster (13 Nov 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Por ahora no cargamos nada más que el cambio "oficial" aunque iremos viendo como funciona.



El cambio oficial de MtGox? O bitstamp? No hay "cambio oficial" realmente. El que hasta ahora se usaba más es el de MtGox.

Este es interesante (es una media): https://bitcoinaverage.com/#EUR


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> El cambio oficial de MtGox? O bitstamp? No hay "cambio oficial" realmente. El que hasta ahora se usaba más es el de MtGox.
> 
> Este es interesante (es una media): https://bitcoinaverage.com/#EUR



Por eso he puesto "oficial", por ahora usaremos MtGox.

No sabia el de la media, lo tendre en cuenta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Muy buenas!!!!
> 
> Estrenando nueva forma de pago.
> 
> ...



Qué buenísima noticia. ¿ Das tu autorización para que pueda publicitarte por los foros de Bitcoin?

Es que puede que seas de los más serios en el sector de metales que está dispuesto a aceptar bitcoins como forma de pago. Para mi es un notición.


----------



## itaka (14 Nov 2013)

que pensais de las maquinas de butterfly labs ???, 

merecen la pena ???


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2013)

Huye como de la peste. A poco que busques algo de información de Butterfly labs por internet verás la cantidad de estafas que han cometido.


----------



## romanrdgz (14 Nov 2013)

Primer intento: comprar PS4 con bitcoins -> impossibru

Segundo intento: comprar gift cards de amazon.es -> impossibru

Tercer intento: vender bitcoins en mtgox, btstamp o similar y luego moverlos a paypal, neteller, payooners o similar -> Complicado, extremadamente lento

¿En serio, qué coño hago con los bitcoin? O los vendo un 10% por debajo de su valor en localbitcoins y encima me manda Hacienda a Pandoro a recoger su parte, o no sé que pollas hacer :|

Al final acabaré comprando 120 kilos de mandarinas y aguacates, lo estoy viendo.

Por lo menos andorrano podría poner más variedad de monedas de plata, que si quieres ir de 1 en 1 en lugar de 20 en 20 solo puedes comprar 4 diferentes 

Hay alguna otra web de monedas de plata que acepte bitcoin, y que no sea del otro lado del atlántico?


----------



## muyuu (14 Nov 2013)

Lo he puesto en el primer mensaje del hilo de Bitcoin (IV) junto con el de bid-ask.

Hay que darle vidilla al comercio.


----------



## avilada (14 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Alguno ha probado a comprarles un jamón con bitcoins? Me está tentando....
> 
> Jamon de Bellota. Comprar Jamon de Bellota en oferta - Jamon de Jabugo



Yo les he comprado y estaba muy rico. 
Les pille 3 kilos del deshuesado de bellota( lo se, soy un flojo) y acabe de tostadas de jamon hasta los mismisimos  repetiré cuando vuelva a tener antojo.


----------



## remonster (15 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Primer intento: comprar PS4 con bitcoins -> impossibru
> 
> Segundo intento: comprar gift cards de amazon.es -> impossibru
> 
> ...



Deja de llorar.

Qué monedas de plata quieres? Te las consigo de 1 en 1, 2 en 2,...lo que quieras...

Te compro tus bitcoins a MtGox-8% cuando quieras en mano en Madrid.


----------



## guruguru (15 Nov 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Muy buenas!!!!
> 
> Estrenando nueva forma de pago.
> 
> ...




Creo que te has abierto un gran mercado interesado tb en la compra de metales. Si lo implementas en la web tendrás muchos clientes en europa. Entre bitcoiners no falta la difusión.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 21:04 ----------

Pongo tambien esta casa en venta en la mejor playa de Argentina.

casa en venta o permuto en las grutas rio negro - San Antonio Oeste - Departamentos - Casas en Venta - venta en las grutas rio negro

No es mia (ojala) pero me hago cargo del anuncio. Es de un amigo.


----------



## La Casita de los Bombones (17 Nov 2013)

*LA CASITA DE LOS BOMBONES - Aceptamos Bitcoin*

Hola a todos. Soy un forero de burbuja.info registrado desde hace algunos años y de más años aun leyendo y aprendiendo del foro sin haberme registrado, aunque no soy muy activo participando.
Me he hecho otro perfil para informar en este hilo a todos los foreros interesados de que en la tienda on-line de la web de mi pequeña fábrica artesanal de bombones ya aceptamos también Bitcoin como forma de pago. Pongo así mi granito de arena para aumentar la utilidad y la economía del Bitcoin con un nuevo sitio donde poder comprar con él.
Cuanto más leo sobre Bitcoin más me gusta por sus excelentes y admirables propiedades como dinero, las cuales estoy seguro de que serán, cada vez más, de gran utilidad a la economía. 
Por lo que he visto somos los únicos en vender bombones en Bitcoins en España. Espero que os gusten los bombones que fabricamos, en los que ponemos todos nuestros esfuerzos y entusiasmo para satisfacer los deseos de nuestros clientes, y que para estas próximas fechas navideñas o cualquier otro evento especial se os antojen al verlos. Además así le hacéis gasto a un compañero burbu, en Bitcoin o en €, como prefiráis.
Saludos y gracias a todos por lo que he aprendido y seguiré aprendiendo de vosotros. Es un placer leeros.

*LA CASITA DE LOS BOMBONES
Pequeña fábrica de bombones artesanal e innovadora.
Bombones de queso manchego, vino, azafrán, horchata, pistacho, turrón, uva o piñones. :baba::baba::baba:
10% de descuento en las todas las compras pagadas con Bitcoin en la tienda on-line de nuestra web.
~ La casita de los bombones ~ El delicioso sabor del bombón artesano.*


----------



## romanrdgz (18 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Deja de llorar.
> 
> Qué monedas de plata quieres? Te las consigo de 1 en 1, 2 en 2,...lo que quieras...
> 
> Te compro tus bitcoins a MtGox-8% cuando quieras en mano en Madrid.



:no: Sí hombre claro, y con redondeo a la baja. Y luego si quieres te la chupo también. Hay que joderse con el listo este :bla:


----------



## remonster (18 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> :no: Sí hombre claro, y con redondeo a la baja. Y luego si quieres te la chupo también. Hay que joderse con el listo este :bla:



mtgox-8% > bitstamp, listo de los cojones.

No eres más que un trollaco y me suenas a alguien. 

Me voy a encargar un jamón.


----------



## remonster (18 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Me voy a encargar un jamón.



Pues parece que la opción de pagar con bitcoins no sale cuando haces el encargo. Les he escrito a atención al cliente y ya os diré que me cuentan...

Jamon de Bellota. Comprar Jamon de Bellota en oferta - Jamon de Jabugo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Nov 2013)

Zascaaaaaaaa


----------



## remonster (18 Nov 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Zascaaaaaaaa



Ya te enviaré fotos 

Me han contestado amablemente y sólo hay que seguir las instrucciones que pone aquí:

Aceptamos Bitcoin como pago - Jamon de Jabugo


----------



## Tin Rope (18 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Ya te enviaré fotos
> 
> Me han contestado amablemente y sólo hay que seguir las instrucciones que pone aquí:
> 
> Aceptamos Bitcoin como pago - Jamon de Jabugo





> 4) El cambio Bitcoin-Euro debe realizarlo según el último precio publicado en MtGox "Last Price"



juer que aceptan la cotización más alta posible de bitcoin.:Aplauso:


----------



## remonster (18 Nov 2013)

quebractubre dijo:


> juer que aceptan la cotización más alta posible de bitcoin.:Aplauso:



Calla...no vaya a ser que lo cambien...yo ya he encargado mi jamón de jabugo...


----------



## guruguru (19 Nov 2013)

Amigos, compañeros , conforeros. Ya estan disponibles las naranjas (navelinas) y las mandarinas  (clemenvilla). 

22€ según cotización.

También tengo aguacates y las ultimas mandarinas mioro.

Se recolectan el mismo dia o el dia anterior al envío.

Envío 24h.

Van en cajas de 15 kg.

Puedo hacer cajas mixtas.

Un saludo.


----------



## remonster (20 Nov 2013)

Juas!!


Trading with jamones de jabugo!!

Ya me ha llegado el jamón! :XX:


----------



## remonster (21 Nov 2013)

Me ha llegado también el tercer envío de gurguru. 

Las naranjas y las nuevas mandarinas están de muerte.


----------



## Denaar (21 Nov 2013)

Mandarinas, naranjas, jamon....... estas llenando la despensa por si hay una crisis alimenticia? o es que estas preparando el bunker para una guerra nucelar?

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Ahora solo te falta comprar turrobitcoins pa las navidades, por cierto si los encuentras avisa 

Ya te veo sentao en el sofa de casa cuchillo jamonero en mano y pelando mandarinas


----------



## remonster (21 Nov 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Ya te veo sentao en el sofa de casa cuchillo jamonero en mano y pelando mandarinas



La cena de ayer fue algo así...las naranjas también son afrodisiacas...o tal vez sea el jamón...tiene buen corte...


----------



## guruguru (21 Nov 2013)

Que buena pinta que tiene el jamón. Se me hace la boca agua. Te has comido medio jamón de una sentada?!!! :baba:


----------



## Denaar (21 Nov 2013)

Remonster ese jamon no te llega vivo al sabado :no::no: ya puedes ir pidiendo otro y una maquina de afilar cuchillos jamoneros. :baba::baba:


----------



## remonster (21 Nov 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Remonster ese jamon no te llega vivo al sabado :no::no: ya puedes ir pidiendo otro y una maquina de afilar cuchillos jamoneros. :baba::baba:



Ya está pensado...en cuanto lleguemos a máximos de nuevo me pido una caña de lomo, un chorizo y un morcón ibérico 

Embutidos Jabugo - Jamon de Jabugo

Trading with chorizos now!!!


----------



## Violator (21 Nov 2013)

Hola,

Yo le acabo de comprar un mix de naranjas y mandarinas a guruguru.

Es un encanto de persona, da gusto tratar con gente así.

Ya os contaré que tal!


----------



## Pablo Villa (21 Nov 2013)

Os felicito por el hilo. Esto ha sido lo que realmente me ha animado a comprar y no vender mis bitcoins.

Ofrezco tratamientos de acupuntura japonesa (sin agujas) para todo tipo de dolores de espalda, trastornos e inflamaciones. Ademas de tratamientos para eliminar ansiedad, depresión y mejora de la calidad del sueño a traves de Neas Topology.







Todo en Barcelona a pagar en Bitcoins. MP para detalles.

Enhorabuena Monster y compañia. Gracias de verdad.


----------



## remonster (22 Nov 2013)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Enhorabuena Monster y compañia. Gracias de verdad.



Gracias a ti!! Cuando pase por Barna, me paso a que me pinches con amor...jajaja


----------



## remonster (22 Nov 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Es un placer anunciaros que a partir de hoy nuestra tienda online de disfraces y artículos de fiesta Tienda de disfraces online para comprar disfraces - Barullo.com comenzará a aceptar pagos en *Litecoins* (siento ponerlo en el hilo de BTC pero no hay ninguno de compra/venta de LTC por el momento).
> 
> ...



Que bueno!

Por qué sólo LTC? No queréis aceptar BTC?

En las tiendas en mano lo aceptáis también? El problema con LTC es que me parece que aún no han salido apps para pagar con el móvil.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (22 Nov 2013)

Gran hilo.
Parece obvio que ya tenemos la versión burbujera de la mítica pizza de los 10.000 BTC de bitcointalk.org.

En nuestro caso, un producto mediterraneo al 100%: naranjas de Valencia.
Guruguru, envias también al extranjero ? (Reino Unido).


----------



## remonster (23 Nov 2013)

Aquí salen bastantes tiendas y hoteles que lo aceptan. 

Seguramente un buen criterio para elegir dónde pasar las vacaciones.

CoinMap


----------



## guruguru (23 Nov 2013)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Gran hilo.
> Parece obvio que ya tenemos la versión burbujera de la mítica pizza de los 10.000 BTC de bitcointalk.org.
> 
> En nuestro caso, un producto mediterraneo al 100%: naranjas de Valencia.
> Guruguru, envias también al extranjero ? (Reino Unido).




Muchas gracias Filósofo Hardcore. De momento solo España. Estoy buscando el tiempo para la burocracia y tramites que necesito para enviar fuera de españa. Sinó tendria que enviar envasado al vacio, pero así se estropean. Si puedo enviar en breve te aviso


----------



## remonster (25 Nov 2013)

Quellega la competencia guruguru!!








Estamos haciendo historia siendo los primeros en comprar naranjas y jamones con bitcoins!!!

Se lo podremos contar a nuestros nietos...


----------



## Violator (26 Nov 2013)

Guruguru, acabo de recibir mi mix de naranjas y mandarinas.

Todo perfecto, han llegado cuando me dijiste y lo mejor de todo están riquísimas!!!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## guruguru (27 Nov 2013)

Muchísimas gracias Violator! Agradezco mucho tus comentarios y la verdad es que saber que les estan gustando y que aprecian mis naranjas y mandarinas reconforta mucho. Son unas variedades muy buenas. Todos los clientes que tengo se hacen fijos y me compran asiduamente. No son muchos pero todos repiten.


----------



## Violator (27 Nov 2013)

Yo repetiré porque no es por hacerte la pelota pero es que son muy buenas la verdad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## guruguru (27 Nov 2013)

Para celebrar que hemos visto por primera vez en la historia los 4 digitos, hasta el Domingo tendré la caja mixta de 15 kg a 20€ (pero en btc) 

Felicitaciones a todos 

1000$ !!!


----------



## remonster (28 Nov 2013)

guruguru dijo:


> Para celebrar que hemos visto por primera vez en la historia los 4 digitos, hasta el Domingo tendré la caja mixta de 15 kg a 20€ (pero en btc)
> 
> Felicitaciones a todos
> 
> 1000$ !!!



Yo te pido una para la semana que viene. A mi y a mis amigas nos encantan...


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (28 Nov 2013)

¿Qué sentido tiene comprar algo con Bitcoins cuando se están revalorizando constantemente? Cualquiera que haya comprado un producto hace más de una semana ya le ha costado bastante más caro que si hubiera utilizado euros.


----------



## remonster (28 Nov 2013)

Bank Account Blues. dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene comprar algo con Bitcoins cuando se están revalorizando constantemente? Cualquiera que haya comprado un producto hace más de una semana ya le ha costado bastante más caro que si hubiera utilizado euros.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-deflacion-permanente-no-reduce-consumo.html


----------



## guruguru (28 Nov 2013)

Bank Account Blues. dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene comprar algo con Bitcoins cuando se están revalorizando constantemente? Cualquiera que haya comprado un producto hace más de una semana ya le ha costado bastante más caro que si hubiera utilizado euros.



Cada vez que utilizas btc para una transacción comercial le das mas valor a tus bitcoins. Los puedes recuperar ofreciendo productos o servicios por bitcoin y así vuelves a darle mas sentido y mas valor a tus btc.


----------



## rubifen20 (1 Dic 2013)

https://probitcoin.in/index.php?refer=rubifen20 en esta web fase beta se puede minar en la nube solo hay que registrarse


----------



## remonster (5 Dic 2013)

Cuarta remesa de naranjas, mandarinas y aguacates de guruguru!!

Están riquísimas! Igual es porque están pagadas con bitcoins...pero me saben mejor...


----------



## demokratos (11 Dic 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No me gusta esa monedota. Son todo inconvenientes. Cúrratelo más. Desempolva y ofrece a buen precio esos tubos de plata bullion que se pueden guardar en un barreno de tubería de PVC con tapones encolados y enterrarla.




Tubos de filarmónicas (20 ud.) a 360€ a cambio de bitcoinaverage. 

(ahora mismo 1BTC=732€ es decir 0.26352 BTC = 263.52 mBTC)

(mantengo el precio mientras el spot esté por debajo de 15€. A partir de 15€ añadir 20 x (spot-15) ).

De preferencia en mano en Madrid.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2013)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado esta tienda? Buy Gold, Silver Coins, Bars and Bullion Online | Best Prices on Precious Metals - Amagi Metals Tiene precios bastante buenos, con la pega de enviar desde Estados Unidos.



Según el correspondiente hilo de ese negocio en el foro bitcointalk, la gente sí que lo usa y, aunque es un sitio legal, se quejan de que el plazo de entrega es demasiado largo. Aquí puedes verlo:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=130831.0

También hay otra tienda que podría interesarte:

https://agoracommodities.com/

Y su correspondiente hilo en bitcointalk:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=239171.0

O quizás esta, que creo que envía desde europa:

BitcoinCommodities


Aunque yo la verdad es que, sabiendo que *EL ANDORRANO* los acepta, no me calentaría mucho la cabeza y le haría la compra a él.


----------



## vigobay (18 Dic 2013)

Vamos a calentar un poquito el hilo en estos momentos de volatilidad del BTC.

*¿Os gusta el ski?* *Tengo procedentes de una liquidación de una óptica de renombre (con ticket incluído) gafas de ventisca adidas cuyo precio venta al público sobrepasa los 155 euros.* Las gafas están perfectas con su etiqueta original y en su caja. 

Yo las compré mucho más baratas y ya tengo a la familia equipada pero aunque tenía pensado venderlas a socios del club al que pertenezco las voy a ofrecer por aquí a cambio de BTC.

*Las cambio por el equivalente en BTC a 70 euros incluído envío *cada una y si queréis más de una bajaría el importe total en 10 euros respecto a lo que sumase por separado. El cambio sería el de BTC-e.com en el momento que se concrete la venta. 

Os subo unas fotos pero tengo más originales con etiquetas, cajas, etc... para posibles interesados/as:

Modelo Adidas ID2 PURE MATT BLACK (una disponible):







Modelo Adidas ID2 PURPLE RAIN (una disponible)







Modelo Yodai PANNA COTTA (1 Vendida -1 disponible)






Interesados/as MP, please


----------



## judas iskariote (19 Dic 2013)

Una pequeña tienda de moda en el centro de Delft (Holanda) los acepta.

Tenia su pegatina naranja en el escaparate "Bitcoin Accepted".

Ayer lo vi, era el primer comercio fisico en el que veia algo asi.


----------



## remonster (23 Dic 2013)

Si queréis comprar coches, incluso coches de lujo, en España por bitcoins tengo los contactos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Dic 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Si queréis comprar coches, incluso coches de lujo, en España por bitcoins tengo los contactos.



Eres un crack

Feliz navidad.


----------



## remonster (23 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Eres un crack
> 
> Feliz navidad.



Igualmenteos deseo a todos Felices Fiestas y muchas compras con bitcoins!


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Dic 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Igualmenteos deseo a todos Felices Fiestas y muchas compras con bitcoins!



A ver si alguien se anima con lo del coche

Yo ya transforme quasi todos mi BTC...en un poco de oro, mucha plata y pedazo de jamones.


----------



## guruguru (23 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> A ver si alguien se anima con lo del coche
> 
> Yo ya transforme quasi todos mi BTC...en un poco de oro, mucha plata y pedazo de jamones.



Te faltan las mandarinas ché! 

Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Ene 2014)

Buenas, para alguien interesado que sea de la comunidad valenciana , asi se lo entrego en mano.. o por mensajeria a toda españa..

Dom Perignon 2003, Johnnie Walker*Blue Label,
Johnnie Walker Black Label. Cacique 500, Macallan, Chivas, Matusalem

Mp si alguien está interesado. .
Gracias.
Feliz Año 2014


----------



## guruguru (12 Ene 2014)

Actualizacion y up!


Como ya saben, soy un pequeño productor de citricos de la Comunidad Valenciana. Tengo campos con diversas variedades de naranjas y mandarinas. En estos momentos las naranjas son de la variedad Navelina y las mandarinas Clemenvilla. Pronto llegaran nuevas variedades. Tambień tengo aguacates.

Los frutos se recolectan el dia anterior o incluso el mismo dia si el envio es por la tarde. Envio 24 horas. Van en cajas de 15kg. 

Y el precio es 23€ en bitcoins según cotización en bitcoinaverage.com.

Los aguacates tienen otro precio, así pues seria 1€ mas por cada kg de aguacates.



Pueden comunicarse en este hilo o en privado para cualquier pregunta o pedido.

Gracias!


----------



## remonster (13 Ene 2014)

guruguru dijo:


> Actualizacion y up!
> 
> 
> Como ya saben, soy un pequeño productor de citricos de la Comunidad Valenciana. Tengo campos con diversas variedades de naranjas y mandarinas. En estos momentos las naranjas son de la variedad Navelina y las mandarinas Clemenvilla. Pronto llegaran nuevas variedades. Tambień tengo aguacates.
> ...



Esta semana te hago otro pedido para celebrar el bitcoin que ya has ganado!


----------



## guruguru (13 Ene 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Me comentan que en
> Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more
> ya aceptan bitcoins, pero no veo nada en su web.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede confirmarlo?



Así es, pero de momento es solo para EEUU.


----------



## Baalbek (13 Ene 2014)

Buenos días!,

Intercambio monedas de plata de 1oz de Britania, koala, maple leaf, etc, nuevas de años anteriores por fracciones de Bitcoin. El intercambio puede ser también en mano en Madrid. He hecho ya varios tratos y valorados en el foro.

un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (17 Ene 2014)

Yo alquilo potencia de minado Scrypt por BTC

0.003BTC\mh\hora (2€)
0.047BTC\mh\dia (30€)

Interesante para quien quiera minar alternativas de reciente creación, antes de que se hagan populares y dificiles de minar.

Se puede pagar en otras cryptos incluso en €

Interesados MP o dudas en el hilo.

EDITO: Hasrate disponible desde hoy a las 24:00, actualizo precios.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Ene 2014)

Mas servicios:

16 GB DE AMPLIACIÓN DE DROPBOX 
Para los usuarios de Dropbox, ofrezco referals para aumento de MB en vuestra cuenta. Este espacio ganado lo tendreis para siempre sin cuotas mensuales de ningún tipo.

El máximo es de 32 referals por cuenta (16GB adicionales de por vida). Si ya habeis invitado gente, vuestro número máximo de referals es menor, en total solo podeis invitar a 32 personas.

Cobro 0.0025 btc por referal\persona invitada que necesiteis.


----------



## trescuernos (29 Ene 2014)

Vendo reloj histórico Molnija ASCH-1 B el cual equipaba a la mayoría de los aviones de combate rusos de los 60/70 y 80's (Mig 21, Mig 23, Mig 29...)







*- VENDIDO -*


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Buenas, para alguien interesado.. envios a toda españa..

Dom Perignon 1999,
Johnnie Walker Black Label,
Cacique 500, 
Chivas, 
Matusalem,
Santa Teresa. ..

Tambien vendo Krugerand....








Mp si alguien está interesado. .
Gracias.


----------



## Alxemi (1 Feb 2014)

Spoiler






trasgukoke dijo:


> Buenas, para alguien interesado.. envios a toda españa..
> 
> Dom Perignon 1999,
> Johnnie Walker Black Label,
> ...







¿Tienes Ron de caña 12 años y Chimay azul en botella grande? (de la chimay dime el año) :rolleye:


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Hola Alxemi. Tienes un privado..
un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

No tengo esos rones...
Pero hubo un compañero que me ofreció. . Que conseguia alcohol..
si nos lees compañero. . Dinos algo.. si puedes conseguir la bebida del conforero del post anterior..
Un saludo y gracias. .


----------



## guruguru (5 Mar 2014)

Amigos, la temporada ya esta llegando a su fin. Hasta finales de Abril aproximadamente tendrÃ© naranjas. Mandarinas ya no quedan. Y esta semana voy a empezar con otra variedad de naranja. La navel-lane-late. Esta es otra variedad excelente.


----------



## Tricornio (5 Mar 2014)

Hola buenas. El motivo por el que escribo es el siguiente:

Tengo un amigo que tiene un bar de copas en sevilla y debido a que ha aprobado unas oposiciones en malaga tiene que traspasar el garito de forma rápida, no le importaria cobrar en bitcoins, pide unos 18.000€ si alguno esta interesado que me mande mensaje privado y le paso la información para ponerse en contacto con el


----------



## Katilot (8 Abr 2014)

http://subcultura.es/webcomics/explosmactual/185152.png


----------



## Silver_Surfer (11 Abr 2014)

Si a alguien le interesa yo cambio varios coches clasicos por btc.

Son un r5 gt turbo y un panda 4x4 sisley.

Ambos los valoro a la baja para sacarlos rapido. 4.700 el gt turbo 2.000 el sisley

Si os interesan mas datos mp

Gracias


----------



## trescuernos (8 May 2014)

Vendo un Sony Xperia Z usado, en perfectas condiciones, liberado (en origen de Vodafone), con su caja original, accesorios (cascos sin usar) y factura. Regalo un film protector para el display y el cristal trasero.
No tiene marcas en el display.

0.70 Btc gastos de envío incluídos.

Interesados por mp

Edito: Vendido


----------



## tolomeo (10 May 2014)

Cambio filarmónicas de viena 1 OZ gold por bitcoines.

Precio se calcula en el acto según cotización de ambos.

Salut


----------



## tastas (2 Jun 2014)

Para los de Madrid, os recomiendo la clínica dental Astros. La encontré a través de coinmap, me hice unas intervenciones urgentes y hoy, con el bitcoin más alto, he pagado una limpieza con bitcoins. Ni siquiera me han hecho esperar a la primera confirmación. 
Estoy muy contento con ellos, pese a que ahora no pueda mover los labios y parezca subnormal.


----------



## remonster (8 Jul 2014)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno otro intento
> cambio bitcoins por estos euros, en pliego y plancha



Por facial? Los traes de Alemania?

Tu trasto de arriba...sirve para cazar ratones?


----------



## remonster (8 Jul 2014)

pepita dijo:


> VENDO conjunto de baño, imprescindible para resaltar el buen gusto y distinción en el baño de todo bitcoinero de pro, no lo dude si quiere dejar epatadas a sus visitas, y que reconozcan enseguida su estilo y alto poder adquisitivo, asi como que usted pertenece al “selecto” grupo de inversores, compre este bonito conjunto de baño por tan sólo 1 Bitcoin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AAAAAHHHHHHH!!! Mis hogos!!!! :XX:


----------



## remonster (11 Jul 2014)

pepita dijo:


> VENDIDOS 3 AL SEÑOR REMONSTER
> 
> Aún quedan otros 3, puede bordarse con el logotipo del Bitcoin



Con este papel higiénico haría furor entre los bitcoineros y metaleros...


----------



## visitorv2 (6 Oct 2014)

Hola tengo un Sony xperia z para vender, ¿cuantos bitcoins me dais?, 1 esta bien?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Oct 2014)

Pongame 3 de cada...


----------



## Costa2439 (29 Sep 2015)

Refloto el hilo

Estoy interesado en cambiar una moneda casacius de 1 BTC por un ps4 o xbox one, si alguien esta interesado que me envie un mp


----------

